# Yay, new tank going fine :)



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

After a few unforseen difficulties (like, oh, say, breaking the thermometer in transit and not being able to set the heater properly, and very nearly breaking the tank, and stirring up the substrate so much I needed to do two more big water changes), I have successfully moved our fish into their new larger tank. They seem quite pleased to be in there, looking playful and bright, schooling a lot and swimming REALLY fast at times after 4 days. 

I'm not thrilled with the planting yet, it's a bit awkward, but I'll work on that 

Current contents:

Giant Hygro
Sunset Hygro
Rotala
Anubias nana
Anubias nana petite
java moss
four leaf clover (silly, but I like it)

8 cardinal tetras 
3 lonely Cherry shrimp

1.5" potting soil
1.5" sand (mostly black)
(with lots of hills and valleys)

some big chunks of driftwood

I've got a lighting gradient, but want to brighten the bright side just a little more. (It's currently lit by one slightly under-powered tube. Pretty sad, really, but better than nothing for now ) The pH is precicely where I want it, which also turned out to be easy with the new substrate.

And AquariAM owes me beer, I got a temp gradient. I changed that before putting the fish in, but I might put it back, it turned out to be really easy with a little attention to the tank currents and placement of things.

My filter causes issues if I leave the water level low enough for Hatchet fish, so I plan to build a tall mesh cover to fit over the top of the tank before getting them. This will also require some lighting changes, which is part of why I haven't fixed that yet.

The kid likes the new tank a lot better than the old one. I dont' have a clue why, really, but I agree with him 

-Unnr


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

congratz!  

so I take it you're on your 35gal tank instead of the 10 now?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

pictures please


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Great!
Any pictures?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

4 leaf clover? you mean marsilea crenata?


----------

